# Whole Corn Kernels or Crushed ??



## dnhuggins (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello can chickens and ducks eat whole corn kernels?? Or do they need to be crushed and why please??


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They can eat whole kernels just fine.


----------



## dnhuggins (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks. I see them eating it whole it just looks too big.


----------

